# Help Buck find a case for this folding rig.



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guy's. I need help finding a mid to full ATX case with *8 pci expansion slots*. Cheaper the better, as it only has to be functional. I would like to stay around $100.00 if possible. I already know about the Antec Nine Hundred Two, but it's price is a little steep. Pleas help out Ol' Buck!

This is what i'm trying to find a home for:


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160008

That's a huge case for 95$, but I don't know how the bottom card would get air....


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146054

Zero 2... maybe the fans will keep those monsters cool

EDIT... NVM 7 expansion slots


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160008
> 
> That's a huge case for 95$, but I don't know how the bottom card would get air....





phanbuey said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146054
> 
> Zero 2... maybe the fans will keep those monsters cool
> 
> EDIT... NVM 7 expansion slots



Yep, gotta have 8 exp slots...


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.provantage.com/antec-nine-hundred~7ANTG049.htm here is a nine hundred two for $90


----------



## blaster318 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not sure they make cases with 8 expansion slots. most if not all full atx boards only have 7.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.directron.com/vg4000bws.html
Cheapest I could find. But I do have a super tower case from an old, and I mean OLD! Gateway pc that has I think 8, 9, or 10 slots


----------



## blaster318 (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess they do make them. My bad


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 6, 2009)

the tt armor has 10 exp slots, so try finding one used on the cheap


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2009)

$280 case for a Folding Rig...sounds about right...if you're me


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 6, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> $280 case for a Folding Rig...sounds about right...if you're me


Yea, i've seen some of you folding rigs. Works of art they are.

Keep it comin guy's. There has to be something out there.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

I use cardboard boxes cut to fit.... 

(I'm serious)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I use cardboard boxes cut to fit....
> 
> (I'm serious)



Who needs a case?



SparkyJJO said:


> I use cardboard boxes cut to fit....
> 
> (I'm serious)



I use the motherboard box


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 6, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I use cardboard boxes cut to fit....



Sounds like a fire waiting to happen. This happens to be my hottest running set-up


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

Cut 120mm vents and put fans in... it works ok.  Can get the airflow just as you need too.  If your cards get hot enough to burn cardboard you've got other issues


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2009)

You get the idea


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 6, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> http://www.provantage.com/antec-nine-hundred~7ANTG049.htm here is a nine hundred two for $90



that's NOT a 902.  but wow a 900 for 105 shipped!  i might just have to go for that so thanks anyway


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 6, 2009)

i find some on ebay

this and this

EDIT: one doesnt have the 10 exp slots, the other one i dont know


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2009)

Buck has PM!


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> that's NOT a 902.  but wow a 900 for 105 shipped!  i might just have to go for that so thanks anyway



oh crap didnt even see.

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SkuSearch_v2.asp?SCriteria=BA25878 ahh... 120 ... looks like thats the best price.  Even on ebay.  You could always mod a case or get a pic-e extension cable...

http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/pe...exibleextenderforpciexpressx16bus-p-4354.html << something like that... maybe you could find it cheap somwhere, just an option


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

In case nobody believed me about cardboard... 

two rigs in the bottom box, one in the box on top of it, and one in the box on the shelf.  I used to have all the systems in cardboard boxes but the boxes were wearing out since a couple of those machines were being moved around fairly regularly (used as spare LAN party machines).  Sorry cell phone pic.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.rackmountmaster.com/rm-4150-4u-rack-mount-cases.html

rack mount for $100


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 6, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> http://www.rackmountmaster.com/rm-4150-4u-rack-mount-cases.html
> 
> rack mount for $100



I like the rack idea. I could switch all my folding rigs to a single rack!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2009)

Rack is very pro. I need to go rack...all the rigs take up a lot of space..it's inefficient. I've seen some industrial strength Liquid Cooling applied to rack Folders too. Those Apogee 1U blocks would be perfect.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

My dream is to have a rack sometime too.  Watercooled.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.thermaltakestore.com/armor-vh6000bws-refurbished-pro6000.html


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2009)

With that many rigs, sooner or later a rack is in your future... might as well go for it now.  racks can have up to 14 expansion slots too, for that one day you decide to build a tesla killer.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2009)

Have you seen the rack mount that AtlasFolding uses?  It looks cheaper than many of the other "server" cases.  Love how they tack about $150 on to the price with the "server" label.


----------

